# Pre/pro+amp or Receiver recommendations



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

I am currently upgrading my electronics from a stereo to a 5.1 or 7.1 system.
I want to have HDMI(1.3) connectivity and Dolby True HD, Deep color, and all the latest High-def format stuff, because I will be getting a Blu-ray or HD-DVD player in the near future. I am an avid music collector so I also need it to provide excellent 2 ch sound, and the addition of a good DAC for iPod/computer/digital media server connection would be ideal.
Thanks in advance for your help.

oh yeah, budget is up to $2000-ish but don't really want to spend quite that much, unless I get separates.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

i just purchased a sony bluray player. from the stuff i learned is the bluray will have dts-hd master audio for the 7.1 audio. the hd-dvd players that i saw didn`t. good luck.


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

Funkmonkey said:


> I am currently upgrading my electronics from a stereo to a 5.1 or 7.1 system.
> I want to have HDMI(1.3) connectivity and Dolby True HD, Deep color, and all the latest High-def format stuff, because I will be getting a Blu-ray or HD-DVD player in the near future. I am an avid music collector so I also need it to provide excellent 2 ch sound, and the addition of a good DAC for iPod/computer/digital media server connection would be ideal.
> Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> oh yeah, budget is up to $2000-ish but don't really want to spend quite that much, unless I get separates.


Funk,

What speakers are you powering? You where asking about the New SVS MTS speakers over at Sound and Vision. Is that what you are thinking of getting?

The new Integra pre/pro has everything you've asked for. 

Integra DTC-9.8
http://www.integrahometheater.com/model.cfm?m=DTC-9.8&class=Separates&p=f


----------



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

Mazer,

The SVS MTS-01 are certainly high on my list, among many (too many) others. I am in the process of running around all over town to listen to the prospects. Though it seems, from what little I have heard about them so far, that the MTS are right up my alley. I just wish i could hear them, before I drop the cash.

The integra, sounds very interesting indeed. Do you know if it runs as hot as it's Onkyo brothers? I have had really good experience with Onkyo products in the past and am going to be hard pressed to find something with equal bang for the buck.... does anybody know offhand what the street price is on the Integra DTC-9.8 ?


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

Funkmonkey said:


> Mazer,
> 
> The SVS MTS-01 are certainly high on my list, among many (too many) others. I am in the process of running around all over town to listen to the prospects. Though it seems, from what little I have heard about them so far, that the MTS are right up my alley. I just wish i could hear them, before I drop the cash.
> 
> The integra, sounds very interesting indeed. Do you know if it runs as hot as it's Onkyo brothers? I have had really good experience with Onkyo products in the past and am going to be hard pressed to find something with equal bang for the buck.... does anybody know offhand what the street price is on the Integra DTC-9.8 ?


From what I understand the Integra does not run hot. There are many threads around the forums dedicated to the Integra. 

http://forums.audioholics.com/forums/showthread.php?t=34108

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=873877&highlight=integra


----------



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks Mazer, good info. 

Any other suggestions? 

There is a chance that I will be powering Totem Hawks, and I believe that they are a 4 ohm speaker. I don't think that this would be a problem for most machines but thought I should mention it.


----------

